# FOUND MINI PIEBALD SHET MARE APPLEBY



## Cuffey (3 July 2011)

Message from Crackenthorpe Stud near Appleby Cumbria

 Has anyone lost a piebald miniature Shetland pony mare? Found near Crackenthorpe, Appleby.
Would suspect has foal somewhere or has had one weaned recently  still running milk. 
If any information on owner call 07900910356 thank you.


----------



## Cuffey (3 July 2011)

On A1Shetnews it says skewbald and that it has been hit by a van on the A66 but is in stable condition but message I got was piebald


----------



## rambling (3 July 2011)

pastie2 said:



			Poor little mare, she couldnt be in a better place than this stud. I am sure she will get all the help she needs. I just hope that there isnt a foal badly injured in a ditch somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Poor little mare , unfortunately the liklihood is the foal is in the back of a van somewhere. 
They have stolen 4 and 5 week old foals here , never seen again.


----------



## Cuffey (3 July 2011)

Thanks
Confirmed as skewbald, but actually with a friend of Sue's not at the stud itself.


----------



## Serenity087 (3 July 2011)

You considered she is a gypsy horse?

Our neighbours had a wondering shetland who pushed things to the limits with her wondering (stopped traffic once!).  She had a foal she would take everywhere with her and he carried on escaping either after she was tethered.

I'd be out there looking for the foal though.  Sounds like she's left him somewhere safe!


----------



## Cuffey (5 July 2011)

Update 

Mini shetland, full set of adult teeth, mainly white with few brown patches. no microchip. Suspect poss been dragged along road, happened on A66 last friday late afternoon. Mare currently being well looked after by local farmer. Major injuries to back leg requires major and prolonged veterinary attention, could really do with finding an owner to discuss mares future!(or donations towards treatment/ someone with time and money to take her on)

 Few suspicious circumstances- any info please ring Appleby police station" 
0845 33 00 247


----------



## Cuffey (6 July 2011)

A collection is being made to help pay for this pony's ongoing vet treatment if anyone would care to help (through Eden Valley Rescue)
Thank you

http://www.justgiving.com/Angela-Tyson?ref=nf


----------



## Andalusianlover (6 July 2011)

Just made a donation.  Hope the pony gets better real quick!


----------



## cally6008 (6 July 2011)

I would first establish if the person raising the funds is anything to do with the mares treatment.

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/c...rt-in-van-accident-1.854593?referrerPath=home


----------



## skewby (6 July 2011)

Serenity087 said:



			You considered she is a gypsy horse?

Our neighbours had a wondering shetland who pushed things to the limits with her wondering (stopped traffic once!).  She had a foal she would take everywhere with her and he carried on escaping either after she was tethered.

I'd be out there looking for the foal though.  Sounds like she's left him somewhere safe!
		
Click to expand...

What is your point, and how is this relevant/does it help?


----------



## china (6 July 2011)

someone posted a thread in new lounge the other week about a horse being dragged behind the back of a van the other day, i think it was in the same area. I would suspect this has been the case again with this poor shettie and it has just been left to suffer, lucky for the mare someone has been kind enough to take her in.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 July 2011)

i made a donation


----------



## sc92825 (20 July 2011)

thank you for your donation just to let you know Tilly as she is now known is doing well.  I expect at least 6 months for her wounds to heal fully.  thank you


----------



## Cuffey (21 July 2011)

sc92825 said:



			thank you for your donation just to let you know Tilly as she is now known is doing well.  I expect at least 6 months for her wounds to heal fully.  thank you
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the update--perhaps the fund raising page could be updated from time to time--more pics etc


----------



## Tinseltoes (21 July 2011)

Glad to hear """ Tilly""" is doing well.


----------



## Cuffey (2 November 2011)

Tilly now appears to be at Redwings judging by pictures with Xmas catalogue received this am
Sadly they do not acknowledge the huge efforts made in Cumbria by individuals and vets without which she would have been pts at road side.


----------

